# Help with my almost 16 year old golden ...



## Prism Goldens

I am not so sure the great majority of 'animal communicators' are real. And when a dog is dying, at that age, the end is ahead and that's that. Do you believe a person who doesn't know your dog at all telling you to let her suffer?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have you taken her to the Vet?

If she hasn't eaten in three days that's definitely a sign she is not feeling well. 
Has she been drinking, if not she could become dehydrated.

Will your Vet do a home visit? 

Is she in pain or suffering?


----------



## LynnC

I am sorry this is so upsetting for you. Have you tried hand feeding her any of her favorite foods? I know you know 15 almost 16 is a gift but there never seems to be enough time. This may be the end for her so maybe try and think about what you would like that to look like. Maybe take her for a car ride to her favorite place, play with her favorite toys, give her her favorite foods and tell her everything you want her to know. Trust yourself, you'll know when/if it's time to let her go  . Hugs


----------



## HappyNY

Thank you! For your replies.
I tried all of her favorite foods and nothing.
She is still drinking a lot of water. She walks and does everything outside. She sleeps a lot. But will bark when she wants to go outside or drink water. What is making the decision more difficult . She doesn’t seem in pain. I know that goldens a very good at masking out pain. I would never let her suffer... I think she is a fighter and doesn’t want to leave...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Please take her to the vet. Not eating for several days is not normal, and is symptomatic of something - pain, nausea, etc. Your dog is sending you a message - and there may be something you can do for her (such as pain medication). But the first thing you need to do is get to the bottom of the refusal to eat. A communicator is not going to answer that - a vet is.


----------



## GoldenMom999

Think about like this...if you didn't eat for 3 days how would you feel? You can take her to the vet and find out what's going on. It doesn't mean you have to put her to sleep...you will just be able to get more information. She has not eaten for 3 days...she is suffering.


----------



## Tahnee GR

What does your vet say? What does her bloodwork show? 

With super senior dogs, we tend to assume dying every time something is off. That is not always the case. Sometimes it is a relatively minor issue that can be addressed. Of course, with super seniors, unaddressed minor issues can debilitate them and cause their death.

Please take her to the vet ASAP to find out what is going on and address it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I agree. Take her to the vet. Check her gums to make sure they aren't pale.


----------



## mylissyk

Take her to the vet. It could be something as simple as a tooth gone bad an it hurts to eat. Don't go online or as some communicator, go ask your vet!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

I'm really sorry you're going through this. It's never easy. Regardless of age, when a dog usually stops eating or skipping multiple meals in a row, that is usually a sign something is wrong. Not seeing that in a 15 year old golden is a major red flag. You have to have her checked out by a vet first off. These communicators aren't something I would trust my animals with. It's like going to see a palm reader. 

I will say this. I lost my last golden July of '17 and it is heart wrenching. But when I always keep in mind is quality of life and when my dogs have ever shown being uncomfortable, that is the time in my mind. As much as they rely on us for food, water, shelter and vet care, they rely on us to make that right decision for them. I know it's hard, but I can never be selfish for myself no matter how much it hurts.


----------



## Prism Goldens

And too, if it WERE a tooth or something, anything, causing the initial anorexia, anorexia builds on itself. I'd also suggest (besides the vet which is a given) going and getting some Fresh Pet which is more enticing to dogs than crack to a druggie.. sometimes they just need to start eating again to start eating again.


----------



## HappyNY

Thank you for your posts. I am taking her to vet tonight. I don’t see her in pain. I only see an old dog. She is still alert. And does nothing at home. She barks to go outside. Wind was always a dog that loved food, I tried everything from chicken to chicken broth, hot dogs.


----------



## SBaker

Please take your dog to a vet, preferably 3 days ago.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Hard to say from still pictures but she doesn't look like she is feeling well at all, not that she doesn't want to eat, but looks like she's not eating because something isn't right with her.
When you're a golden owner you just know those types of looks


----------



## Charliethree

SBaker said:


> Please take your dog to a vet, preferably 3 days ago.


Please be kind. These things are hard enough, heart breaking enough, without insensitive comments. 

The OP said she is taking her dog to the vet.


----------



## daisy1234

I'm sorry. I agree, she doesn't look good  Putting my last Golden to sleep was the hardest decision I have ever made. We love those dogs so much and don't want to lose them. Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## KKaren

HappyNY said:


> Thank you for your posts. I am taking her to vet tonight. I don’t see her in pain. I only see an old dog. She is still alert. And does nothing at home. She barks to go outside. Wind was always a dog that loved food, I tried everything from chicken to chicken broth, hot dogs.


Thank you for sharing your pictures of Wind and your other pups, how wonderful that you have her at the age of 16, she is certainly so loved. I hope that your vet visit helped. Sending kind thoughts your way. Hugs.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I hope you got good news at the vet and she is resting well ...


----------



## SBaker

Charliethree said:


> Please be kind. These things are hard enough, heart breaking enough, without insensitive comments.
> 
> The OP said she is taking her dog to the vet.


I apologize if I came off unkind, it's hard for me to see dogs suffering and I truly believe she is suffering.


----------



## HappyNY

Sorry I haven’t posted an update. 
So we took her to vet, there is nothing physically Wrong with her. She is no in suffer. Besides being old, and her cancer. So the vet gave her some vitamins and I am trying to give her more liquid food.
Since she drinks water, I try to mix some nutrients in there.
I really love my dogs. She is been there for me for almost 16 years old. She helped raise my son. She is part of the family, I would never let her suffer.
She is just an old and tired dog, who is trying to hang in there.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am glad you at least had a vet look at her. I know this is very hard and is the worst part of having these wonderful souls in our lives. You, and your family, should spend every possible minute with her, but also decide when to let her go if suffering is noted. We have all been through terrible ordeal and, I know for me, I would rather have my dogs "released" of any pain a day early than a day later than it should have been.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

I'm glad she checkout as well as could have been! Spend all the time you can and take as many photos as well! I would also recommend getting some Pedialyte and mix in the water. It's great for keeping them from dehydration and adding important electrolytes back into their system.


----------



## debbie624

I am so sorry you are going through this. What a blessing that she has been with you for almost 16 years. You have been a great parent for her and are doing everything for her. I believe alfalfa stimulates the appetite. I remember giving this to my terrier when she had lymphoma and had no appetite. I believe it helped. It may be helpful to contact a canine nutritionist too for other suggestions. I would give PJ cottage cheese (the Budwig anti cancer diet) and she loved it. When my recent golden wasn't eating consistently after her CCL surgery, I would give her shredded chicken or ground beef and steamed veggies. She liked this but she too didn't always eat. I wish I would have pursued taking her to the vet bc of this. I called the hospital where surgery was done when she wasn't eating the greatest still after 2 weeks post surgery. They didn't encourage me to bring her in and just said it may be her meds causing it. I think her not eating was a sign. I'm glad you took yours to the vet and figured out that nothing is wrong. Good luck to you. I will keep you and your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You hadn't mentioned in your first post that she has cancer. What kind of cancer is it? Is she being treated for it? 

Both cancer meds and just the cancer alone could be affecting her appetite. When my dog was on chemo, she had no appetite. There are meds you can get from your vet to help them with nausea (cerenia is one). I tried so many things for my girl. She would eat one thing one day, then never again. But a few things that worked were liverwurst (she could lick it off my finger), tuna, hard boiled eggs mashed up, the special wet dog food made for nursing mums (it is a high calorie power punch). 

But I'm sad to say, and I think you sort of know, that towards the end, not eating is a big signal that they are ready to go. The last weekend of my dog's life, she barely ate. It was 3 days, and I let her go the next day. I'm so sorry you are going through this. It is the hardest part of having a dog we love so much.


----------

